# Mounting tv against vinyl siding



## darrowck

Good afternoon, looking to mount a 42 inch led tv to vinyl siding. The area used to be a chimney before hurricane Ivan took it out. Assuming plywood behind the siding. I'd like to know the preferred method for mounting( already purchased bracket) and if you cut out the vinyl siding and try n find some studs or just crush the siding and mount it wherever. Just finished building a new deck and trying to make the finished product look nice. Any and all input will be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash

I would just unzip the siding and put some blocking behind it so that the mount doesn't crush the siding and make it all mushed.


----------



## rjniles

I would cut the vinyl from behind the bracket. Frame with J channel


----------



## RRH

Depends on what type of TV mount you have. Bolts need to go into studs or solid blocking.
Might just need a large mountmaster box with wood inside mounted to a stud.

May need to cut out some siding add trim coil to the mounting area and then J-Channel to trim around the opening.

Few ways this can be done depending on the type of mount


----------



## joecaption

OK so where's the TV going?
Not seeing anything even framed for vinyl siding.


----------



## Windows on Wash

joecaption said:


> OK so where's the TV going?
> Not seeing anything even framed for vinyl siding.


On the bump out.


----------



## Bob Sanders

I don't like the idea of cutting big gashes into the vinyl. Drill four 1/2" holes into the vinyl and settle some spacers (thick enough so they clear the vinyl) through those holes to the solid decking underneath. Use those spacers as a base for the tv mount. Most tv mounting kits come with a variety pack of different spacers and washers to use. You may have what you need already in the kit.

A 42" led tv is not that heavy so I wouldn't worry about it falling.


----------



## ddawg16

Welcome to DIY Darrow....

I concur with the first suggestions....

Basically, you want to build a 'bump out' (2x12 would work) and frame the vinyl around it. The J-Channel helps to channel and water away from things.

But....putting a TV outside? How you attach it is the least of your worries....


----------



## darrowck

Mount is an outdoor telescoping mount. Never installled a jchannel but seems pretty straight forward. I'm also going to be putting a cabinet around the tv. To further protect it from outdoor elements. I'm thinking j channel on the outside of the cabinet and mount the cabinet and tv mount individually. Or mount the cabinet to some studs, then tv mount to the cabinet. Many many options. This is the finishing touch I need for the deck


----------



## ddawg16

Make the cabinet....then frame your vinyl around it.


----------

